# CCP 10' spinner



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

like new Carolina Cast Pro 10'. 1 to 4 ounces.
Gen 1

$110
Richmond area pick up.
outer banks 11/27-12/4 pick up


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

surffshr said:


> like new Carolina Cast Pro 10'. 1 to 4 ounces.
> Gen 1
> 
> $110
> ...


SOLD


----------

